# Laundry Soap Recipe



## BelleL (Jun 13, 2007)

This is the recipe I use for laundry soap. I think it works great and I wanted to share it with you all.

1 grated bar of Fels Naptha soap
5 gallon bucket
1 cup Arm and Hammer washing soda ( not baking soda )
4 1/2 gallons of water

Put grated Fels Naptha in a saucepan and cover with water. Heat on low until dissolved. Fill bucket with hot water and add melted soap. Stir to combine. Add 1 cup Arm and Hammer washing soda ( not baking soda ) and mix well. As it cools, it will thicken. This soap may be used immediatley.Use 1-2 cups per load. I usually 1 cup per a load.

If you can't find Fels Naptha at your grocery store you can buy it from the dial company or from www.soapsgonebuy.com. I think you can also get washing soda from there too.
There are more recipes for laundry soap at soapsgonebuy.com too.
Belle
Stain Remover----a little dish soap and water in a spay bottle is the best!!!


----------



## GoddessKristie (Jun 18, 2007)

I had to comment because I was just making some tonight! 
We live in an apartment right now (closing on our homestead soon!), and I do not like having to carry laundry soap up and down the stairs, so I discovered a dry recipe that I LOVE. It seems much easier to make, is fast, and in a pinch you can make up just enough to do one load if you keep the ingredients on hand. 
I use 1c grated fels-naptha (I grate with the fine section on my grater and rub between your fingers to make a fine powder)
1/2c borax
1/2c washing soda
I grate about three bars of fels at a time and then just measure the cups out from it, and store it in a cracker jar. 
I use 1tbs for my cloth diapers or anything lightly soiled, 2tbs for a regular load and 3tbs for a heavy load. 
Because I have to carry it I like to measure it out (using an old tbs that stays in the jar at all times) into small cups from butter and toss it in the basket. This has proven much easier than anything else and I find it far less messy than a liquid detergent.
I always pour it in and let the water run about three inches on top of it to give it a head start dissolving.


----------



## Beltane (Nov 27, 2005)

GoddessKristie said:


> I had to comment because I was just making some tonight!
> We live in an apartment right now (closing on our homestead soon!), and I do not like having to carry laundry soap up and down the stairs, so I discovered a dry recipe that I LOVE. It seems much easier to make, is fast, and in a pinch you can make up just enough to do one load if you keep the ingredients on hand.
> I use 1c grated fels-naptha (I grate with the fine section on my grater and rub between your fingers to make a fine powder)
> 1/2c borax
> ...


This is the same recipe that I use as well.


----------



## HomesteadBaker (Feb 8, 2006)

I asked this question on another laundry soap thread and no one who makes their own soap ever answered....

Do these recipes work in strictly cold water???

Kitty


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

I use it in hot or cold water


----------



## BelleL (Jun 13, 2007)

HomesteadBaker said:


> I asked this question on another laundry soap thread and no one who makes their own soap ever answered....
> 
> Do these recipes work in strictly cold water???
> 
> Kitty


Yes,we only use cold water for our wash to save on the electric bill. This soap will work great in any tempature of water.
Belle


----------



## HomesteadBaker (Feb 8, 2006)

Thank you claytonpiano and BelleL!

Kitty


----------



## BelleL (Jun 13, 2007)

HomesteadBaker said:


> Thank you claytonpiano and BelleL!
> 
> Kitty


Your are very welcome!!! Have fun making soap!!!
Belle


----------



## SherrieT (Aug 15, 2004)

I have yet been able to find A&H Washing Soda in our area. All they have is the detergent :flame: :flame: 

Sherrie


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

I would love to try this. But pardon my ignorance...

Fels Naptha soap?

Is that like a regular bath soap or a special soap? I'm just not familiar with it.


----------



## sunnygrl (Sep 27, 2006)

don't forget your laundry sour when using homemade soap..( cuts down the scum)
I use cider vinegar with water and a little bit of orange eo... or you can make a sour using citric acid but i've never used that before


----------



## Beltane (Nov 27, 2005)

MountAiry said:


> I would love to try this. But pardon my ignorance...
> 
> Fels Naptha soap?
> 
> Is that like a regular bath soap or a special soap? I'm just not familiar with it.


You should be able to find it in your local grocery store in the laundry isle. (Mine has it, but they have it on the shelf with the body soaps!  )

Here's a picture of it:

Fels Naptha


----------



## River Rest (Aug 23, 2005)

SherrieT said:


> I have yet been able to find A&H Washing Soda in our area. All they have is the detergent :flame: :flame:
> 
> Sherrie


You can find it at a Pool/Spa supply store. I've also seen it at Lowes Home Improvement. pH Balancer. Just look for Sodium Carbonate.


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

Thanks you Beltane! The link to the picture helps alot. I've never seen if, but I've never looked for it before either.
I am sure I will find some now!


----------



## SherrieT (Aug 15, 2004)

River Rest said:


> You can find it at a Pool/Spa supply store. I've also seen it at Lowes Home Improvement. pH Balancer. Just look for Sodium Carbonate.


Thank you. Have I mentioned that I HATE living in the boonies? I'm 90 miles away from a Lowes but there is a Home Depot about 40 miles away. Next time we go I will check if they have pool supplies. I don't think there are any pool supply places closer. Not with the weather we have here !

Thanks for the tip

Sherrie


----------

